# Solved: MS EXCHANGE - Connectivity issues



## theChald (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi peeps,

There is a problem in our Exchange Server, Clients seem not to be able to login into their accounts, 

when i try to login via the Internet explorer login i get the message "HTTP/1.1 503 Service Unavailable"

All the required services seem to be running.

I get a lot of different errors in the event viewer and the one that has my eye for now is the 9175 in the MAPI Session Category, any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Can they access email vial an Outlook email client on the LAN? It sounds like your web server is having issues. Restart IIS.


----------



## theChald (Aug 1, 2011)

Rockn said:


> Can they access email vial an Outlook email client on the LAN? It sounds like your web server is having issues. Restart IIS.


they cannot connect via outlook clients, will try that when i get back to work tomorrow


----------



## theChald (Aug 1, 2011)

tried the restart, did not work i am afraid


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you tried starting the information store?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/262456


----------



## theChald (Aug 1, 2011)

Managed to solve it with the help of a friend, the problem was that the total size of mailboxes had reach the limit and exchange was droping the stores, so i had to change the limit and remount them.

Simple, but could not figure it out by my self this one


----------

